# Questions about nude book cover / warning to minors



## Ilovemycam (Feb 21, 2013)

I was thinking about using a photo of an old showgirl being photographed by a group of photographers for the cover of my book. Do you think there would be a problem with a nude on the cover (topless) and selling it on Amazon? Or should I use a less provocative photo on the cover?

When doing a book with some nudes, does one have to put in some sort  of notice that minors should not view? Or is that type of thing not a big deal nowadays?

Thanks


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ilovemycam said:


> I was thinking about using a photo of an old showgirl being photographed by a group of photographers for the cover of my book. Do you think there would be a problem with a nude on the cover (topless) and selling it on Amazon? Or should I use a less provocative photo on the cover?
> 
> When doing a book with some nudes, does one have to put in some sort  of notice that minors should not view? Or is that type of thing not a big deal nowadays?
> 
> Thanks



You will always have someone who will complain, for either religious reasons, moral reasons, overly protective mommy reasons, or whatever.... someone will be offended. So that is your call....


----------



## CCericola (Feb 21, 2013)

From Amazon:

[h=1]About Content Guidelines[/h]Items sold on Amazon.com must follow our content policy and guidelines.
Producers or sellers of items are expected to conduct proper research to ensure that the items created to be sold on Amazon.com are in compliance with all local, state, national, and international laws. If Amazon.com determines that the content of an item is prohibited, we may summarily remove or alter it without returning any fees the listing has incurred. Amazon.com reserves the right to make judgments about whether or not content is appropriate.
Please take a moment to familiarize yourself with some examples of prohibited content:*Pornography*Pornography; X-rated movies; home porn; hard-core material, including magazines, that depict graphic sexual acts, amateur porn and soiled undergarments. Unrated erotic videos and DVDs and properly censored erotic artwork and magazines of the type you'd find at a typical bookstore are permitted. Nudity, graphic titles, and descriptions must be sufficiently concealed with censor strips on all items containing such content.


----------



## IByte (Feb 21, 2013)

More than likely they will ask nicely or have a title covering it up.  If you browse around Amazon you get an idea,  good luck.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Feb 22, 2013)

OK, will drop the nude cover. 

But should I put a warning on cover Adults Only - Not for Minors? 

I read there are some laws against showing nudes to kids.


----------



## IByte (Feb 22, 2013)

Ilovemycam said:


> OK, will drop the nude cover.
> 
> But should I put a warning on cover Adults Only - Not for Minors?
> 
> I read there are some laws against showing nudes to kids.



Not sure, but I would to be on the safe side but I would relay to Amazon and/or attorney.


----------



## ralphh (Feb 22, 2013)

Showing porn to kids is almost certainly illegal everywhere.  If it's not it bloody well should be.

However bare breasts are not porn.  How the hell is anyone supposed to breast feed without showing a kid a bare breast?

It probably varies by country (even by state in the US I'd guess) but there's certainly no restrictions on bare boobs in Europe.. Surely you don't have censored biology textbooks for under 18's in the US?? 

Quick look on Amazon got me this, so I think you'd be ok over here :lmao:

Breasts: Amazon.co.uk: Books


----------

